# XXX rated Nigerian buck question



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I bought a young Nigerian buck two months ago to service my full size Toggenburg and mini-Nubian does this year. So far, after 2 breedings each, the first three does have come back into heat. I have tried hand breeding (holding the doe in front of a perfectly sized platform with good footing) and also just leaving them together for 48 hours. I have seen him mount them and have seen his erect pink penis (sorry, trying to paint a picture so you know what I'm seeing) going straight for the target but I've never been in the exact right position to actually see penetration. The seller told me this buck was 9 months old but he looks older to me because his beard is pretty long. He acts pretty full of testosterone (stinky, snorty and pees on himself) and the does seem to like him. Time is running out and I'm not sure if I should keep trying or send them off to proven bucks again this year. Any thoughts?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When he gets his mark, the does usually hunch up and take a few steps forward. Did you ever see that?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What she said. And you can also tell because he usually gets off and waits a bit before attempting to mount her again.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> When he gets his mark, the does usually hunch up and take a few steps forward. Did you ever see that?


No, actually, I don't think I observed this in the does.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He may still be to young ... knowing what to do ... but not how to do it


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> When he gets his mark, the does usually hunch up and take a few steps forward. Did you ever see that?


I like too see this each time I take the girls on the date too. I like to see at least three good mounts like described above. It usually take 15 minutes or so to get through the three. Mine have to blubber and paw again, and maybe a couple of half hearted mounts before he gets down to the full business again. If I see her bow up, then I know it's probably safe to say he did his part  have you given BoSe recently?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Watch for the 5 day heat. Sometimes, after coming into heat and breeding the doe will display another heat approx 5-7 days after the first. Make sure he is available to them during this heat. 

Last year Angel drove me totally nuts...she bred...18 days later she bred again...and again! She freshened 148 days from the first breeding. IDK what she was thinking? Guess she just liked my new buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure, the buck is left in with the Does, until they do not want it anymore. If he is pulled to soon, the window of fertilization may not take place. 

You also can have a sperm count done on him by a vet, to see if he is fertile enough to make babies.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise. One of my does came back into heat again today exactly 21 days after she was bred (for the second time). I finally gave up and took her to a proven buck for a driveway breeding. He got right down to business and I'm 99% sure she'll be pregnant. I was watching for the hunch and step forward behavior but I didn't see it but I know he did the job correctly... several times. I haven't seen any of the does do the 5 day heat cycle. The buck was in the stall next to them so it was pretty obvious when they were in heat, they were all on 21 day cycles. I left the does in with the buck for 48 hours and they were tired of him when I removed them. I'll consider doing the sperm count. How is the sperm collected?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome 

A vet will take the sample of the sperm, it is a naughty way, they have to collect it ,so ,I really can't go into it, LOL

Another thing to watch for when breeding:
When a buck does the deed correctly, he will throw his head back and then, go back down to the ground, he will not want to pursue the deed, for quite a while after, for the next go round. If he keeps trying the deed was not done.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Sometimes it takes a young buck a few tries to get it right. I wouldn't give up on him just yet.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Di said:


> Watch for the 5 day heat. Sometimes, after coming into heat and breeding the doe will display another heat approx 5-7 days after the first. Make sure he is available to them during this heat.
> 
> Last year Angel drove me totally nuts...she bred...18 days later she bred again...and again! She freshened 148 days from the first breeding. IDK what she was thinking? Guess she just liked my new buck.


So I think this behavior is based on early pregnancy hormones. I have a doe that did this last year and she did it again yesterday. Both times it was 20 days post breeding and each time she was acting like she was in heat but wouldn't stand for the buck and the buck wasn't very interested. The following quote is from RML (http://www.rockylab.com/GOAT.html) a goat pregnancy testing lab:

A high progesterone concentration (more than 1.5ng/mL) in a normal doe 19-24 or 44-48 days after breeding indicates that the doe was pregnant at the time that the sample was taken.


----------

